# iPod is completely dead...PLEASE HELP!!!



## compton (Sep 10, 2003)

After resetting the iPod, deleting plists, rebotting the PowerBook, nothing seems to work at all.

The iPod just went dead one day.  Now when I hook it up to the PowerBook, it doesn't showup on the computer whatsoever, but the iPod trys to update itself.  When it finishes it trys again.  It never stops.

Interestingly enough, if you unhook the iPod from the computer it stops updating and lets you select the Language and you see what you normally should expect, but as soon as you want to sync some tunes to it, bam it wants to update itself some more.

Does anyone know what I can do to get it up and running?

Thanx


----------



## Bladezofn0via (Jan 24, 2008)

compton said:


> After resetting the iPod, deleting plists, rebotting the PowerBook, nothing seems to work at all.
> 
> The iPod just went dead one day.  Now when I hook it up to the PowerBook, it doesn't showup on the computer whatsoever, but the iPod trys to update itself.  When it finishes it trys again.  It never stops.
> 
> ...



you think that's bad? my ipod just broke (8:19 PM)
in a very odd way which i have no idea what to do,
here's how it happened

1. turned on ipod and found out that all my songs/videos are gone
2. plugged it into my comp and went to itunes
3. I clicked restore and chose restore with latest software
4. then it says there's an error and now it doesn't showup on the computer
5. tried resetting it and now it can't restore back to normal

I really need someone to help me, i'm begging someone to help me and please tell what the hell i did wrong
-PLEASE REPLY ASAP-


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 26, 2008)

Try this article for some helpful advice...
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60950


----------

